# using a snow blade on a gt235



## groundpoundin (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,
When using a snow blade what position should you use the lift lever in or does it matter? 
Transport, Float or Lock out. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Transport is for driving TO/FROM the area being plowed. Float is just what it says...it lets the blade "float" with the surface changes. Lock out usually is for more downward pressure,since some blades are also used for leveling ground.It really depends on the unit/maker,so try to get a manual to be certain,as some use the "lock out"to disable/bypass the lift.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I know some folks bucket flat on trailer chain down..down mode...some inch or two above trailer deck so it doesn't bang and let the front tires act as shocks.

I like bucket/plow down mode,for gives piece mind w/extra tie down chain.


----------

